# Persons WWII saddle undercarriage and WWII Bicycle Posters



## HowieBikeman (Feb 8, 2012)

Just in the event that one of the collector's in this group still needs a saddle, I'd like to report that there are five (5) of the Persons WWII Saddle Undercarriages still available. I am including a photo. I also have several different large posters produced by Columbia and New Departure relating to WWII bicycles. Here are pictures of some of the Columbia. I also have one of the large wood crates with the markings that w2as used by Persons to ship the saddle undercarriages; there were 16 undercarriages per wooden crate. Check out my web site at www.HowieBikeMan.com or contact me by email at HowieBikeMan@gmail.com or phone at (303) 828-4520.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 10, 2012)

*Undercarriage...?*

Are these for Mens saddles or Women's???


----------



## crazychevelleman (Feb 13, 2012)

What pan would you use? Would a Troxel seat pan work I have a craped out one but the pan is good?


----------



## Ranger Dan (Feb 14, 2012)

Any pics of the New Departure posters?


----------



## crazychevelleman (Feb 14, 2012)

Ill take one sending PayPal in the morning!


----------

